# Uphill Axworthy motor?



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

We're looking for a motor that can move an FCG uphill. Our yard isn't flat so we really don't have an option. Before we waste money on some motors that aren't strong enough, I thought I'd ask...

Do you think a treadmill motor or an old sewing machine motor would work?

help!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

(note: it's not the whole fcg with apparatus. Just the marrionette)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ghostie, I don't think that the strength of your motor is going to be as much of a problem as slippage of the line on the pullies. I'd recommend rubber coating the inside groove of the pullies, keeping the floater as light as possible, and trying the standard ceiling fan motor before going crazy.


----------

